
EU alleges Facebook provided misleading information about WhatsApp takeover - yread
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-16-4473_en.htm
======
yread
> in a reply to a request of information, Facebook indicated to the Commission
> that it would be unable to establish reliable automated matching between the
> two companies' user accounts.

>Subsequently, in August 2016, WhatsApp announced, among other updates to its
terms of service and privacy policy, the possibility of linking WhatsApp user
phone numbers with Facebook user identities.

> If the Commission's preliminary concerns in this case were confirmed, the
> Commission could, impose a fine of up to 1% of Facebook's turnover

